# Landscaping Plans



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

Our LA up and quit a few weeks back. This left us in a pinch on this one project we need to submit to city planning, which requires a landscaping plan/planting schedule.

So, my boss had me churn one out based on a previous project. I totally BS'd my way through it without a clue what I was doing. I don't know much about plants or what looks good together. He didn't care if it was any good, just something to submit to the city tomorrow. :brick:

I bet the plan reviewers will get a good laugh out of it.

Anyone here ever had to do one of these?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have "copied" some previous ones before also, they were for the Main Welcome Center into South Carolina from I-95.

Just throw alot of Variated Lirope around, people love that shit for some reason..

They never really noticed it, but I imagine the LA would have done the same thing.

We tried to do the same for the irrigation plans, but that didnt go over so well, so we had to sub that part out..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

this is just for a motel parking lot, but the city is ridiculous about their planning board submittal reqs.


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 19, 2006)

^ I'd say sneak in some skunk cabbage and see if anyone catches it.


----------



## Frontier05 (Dec 19, 2006)

> Our LA up and quit a few weeks back. This left us in a pinch on this one project we need to submit to city planning, which requires a landscaping plan/planting schedule.
> So, my boss had me churn one out based on a previous project. I totally BS'd my way through it without a clue what I was doing. I don't know much about plants or what looks good together. He didn't care if it was any good, just something to submit to the city tomorrow. :brick:
> 
> I bet the plan reviewers will get a good laugh out of it.
> ...


Man, there are all kinda of local landscape codes to follow. I was surprised, they give a tree quantuty required per so many square feet. yada, yada.

One thing to keep in mind though, always put the tallest tree right where (or next too) the light pole is going!!

or at least that's what usually seems to happen anyways ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as none of my trees were in the middle of the driveway or sidewalk, that was good enough for me.

You know, it's really easy to do something when you have no clue what's going on and do it arbitrarily.

My LS plan is probably the equivalent of a gravity sewer designed to flow uphill. :true:


----------

